# [Reiser4] Site down ?

## pTy

Bonjour à tous,

nouvel utilisateur de gentoo, j'ai du réinstaller la bête après que mon pauvre disque dur ait rendu l'âme...

J'utilise entre autres une partition pour mon partage de fichiers en Reiser4, j'ai donc essayé de télécharger le noyau reiser4-for-2.6.22-2.patch.gz sur le ftp de namesys.

Malheureusement, le site est down ! Et je ne trouve aucune info sur le net...

Quelqu'un aurait une autre URL à me donner pour que je puisse réinstaller ma gentoo ?

Merci d'avance  :Wink: 

----------

## bouleetbil

Salut

Des ebuild pour un noyau 2.6.20, 2.6.21 et 2.6.22 avec les genpatch, prise en charge de reiser4, suspend2 et unionfs

Le patch de reiser4 est dans le tar.gz

http://www.frogdev.info/download-site-frogdev/frogkernel-sources.tar.gz

----------

## xaviermiller

ce patch, il est toujours maintenu ou est-il dans l'état "avant les événements" ?

----------

## bouleetbil

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ce patch, il est toujours maintenu ou est-il dans l'état "avant les événements" ?

 

Salut

Quels évènements ?

----------

## kopp

 *bouleetbil wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   ce patch, il est toujours maintenu ou est-il dans l'état "avant les événements" ? 
> 
> Salut
> 
> Quels évènements ?

 

Reiser en prison, tout ça...

----------

## kwenspc

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Reiser en prison, tout ça...

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hans_Reiser

Space cette histoire en effet  :Neutral: 

----------

## bouleetbil

ah, après pour la maintenance je sais qu'il y avait d'autres développeurs de namesys qui prenaient le relais. Mais le fait que le site soit down et que l'on ne trouve auncune information sur ce problème m'inspire pas confiance en plus j'ai quelques partitions en reiser4   :Crying or Very sad:   Apres je sais pas trop si cela continuera à être maintenu.

Par contre je vais migrer mes partitions reiser4 vers un autre système de fichier mais je ne sais pas lequel encore.

----------

## guilc

Si le système de fichiers est vraiment intéressant, il n'y aura aucun problèmes, il y a suffisamment de hackers kernel pour le maintenir, même si Hans Reiser n'est pas là. Le libre, ça sert à ça aussi  :Wink: 

Ceci dit, le futur pour les FS intégrés au kernel semble plutôt être ext4 que reiser4, surtout au vu des prises de bec qu'il y a eu entre Reiser et les autres devs...

----------

## Jil Larner

Songe clairement à changer de FS. Si je devais aujourd'hui reformatter ou ajouter un disque, je n'utiliserai plus le ReiserFS qui est en fin de vie.

Le premier utilisateur du ReiserFS était Novell avec sa Suse. Sauf que, désormais, ils ont abandonné un système de fichier qui a vécu. En témoigne l'article de Linux.com, datant quelque peu. Aujourd'hui le site est down, et le cache google ne donne rien chez moi. Peut-être est-il temps de tourner la page  :Wink: 

Je rejoins l'avis du ext4, avis de néophyte vu que je suis encoe sur mon Reiser  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Jil Larner wrote:*   

>  je n'utiliserai plus le ReiserFS qui est en fin de vie.

 

Attention on parle de reiser4 ici  :Wink:  et lui il est pas du tout en fin de vie vu qu'il est apparu en 2004.  (je suis plutôt d'accord avec guilc, des devs vont continuer son développement, avec ou sans nemesys/H.Reiser)

Le soucis c'est qu'il a peu de chance, en tout cas pour le moment, d'être inclus dans le noyau Linux par défaut. Faudra continuer à utiliser un patch.

[edit]Sinon la première version nommé reiserfs reste utilisable sans soucis. Je crois pas qu'il faille encore crier haro sur le baudet. On peut l'utiliser sans crainte avant un bon moment. (eh, même ext2 est toujours disponible dans les toutes dernières versions de Linux)[/edit]

----------

## Pixys

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> crier haro sur le baudet

 

j'adore  :Laughing: 

je suis d'accord sur le fait que des indépendants continuerons à maintenir reiser4 cependant le delais est un peu long (c'est pas un jugement, juste une observation) et pour ma part je suis toujours en 2.6.22-r9... maintenant faut-il toujours avoir le dernier noyau ?? (évidemment si ya des failles de sécurité...)

moi j'ai une autre question (en évitant d'appeler un gros poilu troll): qu'en est-il des perf de ext4 et n'est-il pas (à ce jour) encore plus expérimental que reiser4 ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> qu'en est-il des perf de ext4 et n'est-il pas (à ce jour) encore plus expérimental que reiser4 ?

 

Oh ça oui pour être expérimental il l'est   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ray ishido

 *Pixys wrote:*   

> maintenant faut-il toujours avoir le dernier noyau ?? 

 

marrant je me posait la même question il y a peu. diantre perdont nous notre ame de geek ou effelurons nous la sagesse geek qui fera de nous des geedi?...

ok, je   :Arrow:  []  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bouleetbil

 *Ray ishido wrote:*   

>  *Pixys wrote:*   maintenant faut-il toujours avoir le dernier noyau ??  
> 
> marrant je me posait la même question il y a peu. diantre perdont nous notre ame de geek ou effelurons nous la sagesse geek qui fera de nous des geedi?...
> 
> ok, je   []   

 

Et oui jeune padawan tu deviens un sage jedi   :Laughing:  .  En tout cas maintenant, je préfère utiliser un FS intégré au noyau (bien que je trouve reiser4 très stable et performant)

----------

## pTy

Merci pour le lien, mais je n'arrive pas à installer ce noyau...  :Sad: 

Pourrais tu me donner la marche à suivre ?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## bouleetbil

ajoute PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage" à ton /etc/make.conf 

puis 

```

# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage

# mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/

# cd /usr/local/portage/sys-kernel/

# wget http://www.frogdev.info/download-site-frogdev/frogkernel-sources.tar.gz

# tar zxvf frogkernel-sources.tar.gz

# echo sys-kernel/frogkernel-sources >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

# emerge frogkernel-sources

```

Reste plus qu'à compiler ton kernel   :Laughing: 

----------

## pTy

J'ai trouvé un noyau qui a l'air plus sympa   :Very Happy:  (plus dangeureux aussi   :Shocked:  )

Le noyau "kamikaze" de Waninkoko

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4411148.html?sid=971058d54d802fc947d864718a29581d

J'ai toujours eu une âme de suicidaire, c'est le moment de la mettre à l'épreuve   :Laughing: 

En tout cas merci pour l'aide ce forum a l'air vraiment sympa  :Wink: 

P.S : Il manquait aussi de retirer le "~" devant x86 dans l'ebuild du frogdev non ?

----------

## bouleetbil

salut

pour le ~ c'est normal. C'est pour cela qu'éxiste /etc/portage/package.keywords

----------

